# Snorkeling at Baby Beach in Aruba



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Went to Aruba with the family end of January. What a blast. Didn't get around to doing any diving as it was our first family trip so wanted to hang with the kids. We did an island tour and one of the stops was Baby Beach. Oh my god what a beautiful beach. Anyhoo, here's some snorkeling footage. Nothing extravagant, but still nice.

1MBfM_LJ5mg

Also some footage from the natural pool. That's was frikkin awesome as well.

nsNhYAxRed0


----------

